# Sunshine Goldens at Ryleys Run This Year!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey!!! I a big thank you to Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue for having a booth at Ryley's Run this year. Stephanie was an absolute delight to have there representing Sunshine. She did a great job, had a good time and has offered to help not only with the golf tournament; but with Ryleys Run next year. Thanks!!! Next year, maybe bring a few adoptables out and they can wear the vests that say Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. I AM ADOPTABLE. Food for thought anyway.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a great idea Donna.....That Was nice to let a rescue come out and set up a booth..... would have been great if they had a few dogs there ..like you said that were adoptable


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yes! That is a good idea. We do the Hound Dog Hustle every year, it's a run to benefit several rescue groups, all the ones who sign up and have a booth out get a portion of the proceeds, and we always bring adoptable goldens. This year we also had a microchip clinic too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet Stephanie. Hopefully, I'll get to meet her at the Golf Tournament. I think we're going to wear a path out between here and Albany this year. :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeez Donna that might be dangerous dangling adoptable goldens in front of a golden crazy crowd of people. Some of us might go home with more paws than we came down with :doh:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Jeez Donna that might be dangerous dangling adoptable goldens in front of a golden crazy crowd of people. Some of us might go home with more paws than we came down with :doh:


Hmmmmmmmmm, now was that the actual plan? LOL!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Jeez Donna that might be dangerous dangling adoptable goldens in front of a golden crazy crowd of people. Some of us might go home with more paws than we came down with :doh:


Imagine how many dogs could be adopted?? Well at least the applications could be filled out and so forth. But it truly would be worth it I think.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We are looking at more opportunities for SGRR dogs to be at events - problem is, our fosters are all over New England and many of our dogs have apps pending on them. BUT...we are trying to get those dogs who don't have apps out there to mingle with the public providing we can get them there and back!! 

I am glad Stephanie was able to go! It's a great cause!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We are looking at more opportunities for SGRR dogs to be at events - problem is, our fosters are all over New England and many of our dogs have apps pending on them. BUT...we are trying to get those dogs who don't have apps out there to mingle with the public providing we can get them there and back!!
> 
> I am glad Stephanie was able to go! It's a great cause!


Well Lisa, since the golf tournament is going to benefit Sunshine, why not bring a few if you can to the golf tournament. We can have them there and people can check them out and we can have photos done as well. It certainly is some food for thought.
Stephanie did a great job. Hard to believe she was a new volunteer. Hopefully we can work something out and get a few up for the tournament.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are always thinking. I am going to have to try that again one day.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Sounds like you guys are always thinking. I am going to have to try that again one day.
> 
> Hooch


ROFLMAOOO!!!!!!
Your too funny Hooch. But as the run was going on, in the back of my mind, I am already making mental notes on how to improve for next year. LOL!!!! I am always thinking on how we can help raise money for different rescues, so yeah, we are always thinking. LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That's the reason you are the perfect person for this. I would be sitting there watching the runners and just breathing hard for them.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> That's the reason you are the perfect person for this. I would be sitting there watching the runners and just breathing hard for them.
> 
> Hooch


LOL!!! You are so funny. You just crack me up. I think if you were well enough and running one, you would be doing the same thing.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if I ever get up and remember which medications to start the day with without having to look at a computer print out I might be game.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Well if I ever get up and remember which medications to start the day with without having to look at a computer print out I might be game.
> 
> Hooch


Next year Hooch, everyone expects to see you so you better get yourself better and do what it takes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am working at it. Cardiac Therapy three times a week. Guess you would call it a little retraining. LOL

Hooch


----------

